# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Почему вы решили учить русский язык?

## Eldarx

Почему Вы решили учить русский язык?
Если кому-то нужна помощь, то я готов помочь.

----------


## Darobat

Я нашел книгу о русском языке, и прочитал первую главу.  Мне была очень итересная, и поэтому, я решил учить язык.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Тут уже спрашивали об этом, читайте на здоровье!   ::    http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=7098

----------


## basurero

Я начал заниматься русским языком потому что я думаю, что Россия очень интересная и единственная страна и я люблю её культуру. Я очень люблю Москву. Нет никакой другой страны как Россия. Я только учу язык шесть месяца, и при этом я ещё допускаю много ошибок. К тому же у меня нет никого с кем говорить и упражняться на произношении. Поэтому мне весьма трудно, но всё-таки это делает меня порешительнее. Самая трудная часть изучения русского языка - изучать правильное использование слов. Я, вероятно, уже допустил массу ошибок! 
so, does it make sense!?

----------


## Tiffany

> Я, вероятно, уже допустил массу ошибок!

 Вовсе нет   ::  
Под единственной вы, вероятно, имели в виду "уникальная" или "особенная"?   ::

----------


## mishau_

А что, для шести месяцев довольно здорово, не правда ли?   

> so, does it make sense!?

 studying Russian always makes sence!  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Я, вероятно, уже допустил массу ошибок!

  Ошибок почти нет, только "учу язык шесть месяц*ев*" и то, что Tiffany отметила.  У вас очень хороший русский.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо! Но если бы вы услышали мое произношение, не так думали бы.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

6 месяцев!?!? ничего себе собачка! Я уважаю Вас!

----------


## basurero

Thanks, lol but what is "ничего себя собачка"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I really don't know   ::  It sounded good though. 
ничего себе means "wow", "impressive" 
so I said something like: "impressive, you little doggy you!"   ::

----------


## jessebruner

когда мне был 9 или 10 лет у мена был переписать которая живила в Киеве.  Сейчас я работаю с русскими девушкимию
Мне нужно практикаю Я могу помочь никому нибуд изучать по-испансктй или по-англиский.   Жду ответа!

----------


## Zaya

Я не решала: родители на нём говорят, следовательно и я с самого детства. Зато решила усовершенствовать, и теперь пытаюсь тщательнее следить за тем, как пишу и говорю   ::

----------


## Orpheus

Я решили учить русский язык, потему это русские люди в моем школе, и так-как я люблю языки, и подумал "Почему не пытаться и видить что их язык казаеться мне". Так, я вышёл не магазину, и купил кингу о русском языке. Это моя история.  ::

----------


## Darobat

Немного исправления... 
Я решил учить русский язык, потому что в моей школе русские люди, и так как я люблю языки, я думал себе, "Я должен пытаюсь учить русский язык, и узнавать, что их язык кажется мне"  Так, я ходил в магазин, и купил книгу о русском языке.  Вот моя история 
(Исправляйте мои ошибке тоже, пожалуста!   :: )

----------


## mishau_

Несколько исправлений  ::  
Я решил учить русский язык, потому что в моей школе *есть русские*, и так как я люблю языки, я подумал, "Почему бы мне не попытаться и не понять, что их язык касается меня". *Так что*, я *пошел* в магазин, и купил книгу о русском языке. Вот моя история. 
(*Исправьте* мои *ошибки* тоже, *пожалуйста*! Laughing) 
variant: "Почему бы не попытаться понять как их язык касается меня". 
"Почему бы не попытаться посмотреть чтО из себя представляет их язык".

----------


## Orpheus

"Так, я ходил в магазин" 
Нет. Я ходил в одную магазину.

----------


## Darobat

Магазин, не женское слово... 
All those mistakes I made were typos except for the verb aspect...  lol...

----------


## Орчун

Я хочу изучать иностранного языка кроме Англиский Язык.Я хотел выучить Русского Языка.Я учус в Анкароском университете Русского Языка.Ето моим вторым годом в университете.Трудно для меня сделать вверх мои собственные предложения.Я хочу вас помочь мне.

----------


## Orpheus

"Я хочу изучать иностранного языка кроме Англиский Язык" 
Я думал, что слово "кроме" использовает радительный падеж, нет?

----------


## chaika

Когда я был студентом в вышей школе у меня был друг, кот. уходил в универ, а он писал что занимается русским и чтоб я тоже занимался русским (преподавали русский язык в моей школе) и потом мы могли бы говорить по-русски в эфире, так как мы были радиолюбителями (лицензия у меня была K9ERH). Ну всё с этим началось. Но мы с ним никогда не говорили по-русски.

----------


## mishau_

>> Я хочу вас помочь мне. 
Complex object in Russian! вообще я всегда думал, что не "вас" а "вам" по аналогии с "я желаю тебе выиграть" (I wish you to win)  я хочу вам помочь мне  ::  Это шутка, не берите это всерьез.  
>> Я думал, что слово "кроме" использовает радительный падеж, нет?
Да. 
Я хочу изучать (кого? *что*?) иностранн*ый* язык[], кроме (кого? чего?) Англиск*ого* Язык*а*. Я хотел выучить (кого? что?) Русск*ий* Язык[].

----------


## Friendy

> Когда я был студентом в вышей школе у меня был друг, кот.

 Когда я начала читать это предложение, я подумала, что речь идет о коте ("When I was a student I had a friend, the cat"  ::  ), пока до меня не дошло, что "кот." это сокращение от "который".

----------


## Орчун

tolerate my mistakes hommies.It's my second year in university but i still can not make up my own sentences.I've diffuculty in learning Russian that's why im here.Tho' i know еаch падеж i still don't know where to use it.Briefly i got a'lot to learn and gotta swot.Lookin 4 ur helpzz  
Safe

----------


## Zaya

Ах, ошибки! Тебя понимают? Уже хорошо   ::   А раз есть воля к победе над ошибками - будет ещё лучше) 
 Кстати, в русском языке с большой буквы пишутся разве что имена собственные да слова в начале предложения. И "*а*нглийский" и "*р*усский" к ним не относятся, а слово "*я*зык", насколько я знаю, и в английском пишется с маленькой. Вообще, есть у американцев весьма распространённая ошибка - писать с большой буквы слова, которым они хотят придать особое значение (я про русскую орфографию, конечно).

----------


## Орчун

You see...I'm that much bad...I'm losing my eagerness to learn Russian by each day seeing how bad am I in Russian...   ::  But i gotta learn cuz I'm studying Russian in college and i can't give it up,got no mo oppurtunity... gotta give it a harder whirl  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Never give up. There is no point in giving up, it is just a waste of time. If you practice every day, you will make it. You just need blood, sweat and tears!

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by chaika  Когда я был студентом в вышей школе у меня был друг, кот.   Когда я начала читать это предложение, я подумала, что речь идет о коте ("When I was a student I had a friend, the cat"  ), пока до меня не дошло, что "кот." это сокращение от "который".

   ::

----------


## Орчун

tnx for cheering me up kalinka.I believe myself and I'm going to study harder to achieve tnx homie it means a'lotta   ::    
Safe

----------


## Taarup

Я учусь русский язык в школе. Третий год на сегодня. А я еще очень мало понимаю и я хочу больше учиться. А здесь хорошо тренироваться, я думаю.

----------


## Triton

> Я учусь русский язык в школе.

 В эстонских школах учат русский язык?  ::

----------


## kamka

Я студентка первого курса прикладной лингвистики (английский с русским). Я решила изучать русский язык, потому что я всегда любила слушать этого языка: он такой мягкий и звонкий. Увы, он также очень трудный, особенно ортография  :: 
Я тоже учу русский шесть месецев, но я не говорю так хорошо, как basurero  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

А откуда вы знаете, как basurero _говорит_?   ::   Шучу....я имею в виду, что мы только _пишем_ здесь. А мне нравится ваш русский. Я думаю, вы имели в виду "орФография".

----------


## Taarup

> Originally Posted by Taarup  Я учусь русский язык в школе.   В эстонских школах учат русский язык?

 Да, а не так много как английский. У нас довольно многие русские и поэтому русский язык в Эстоний нужный.

----------


## basurero

> Я тоже учу русский шесть месецев, но я не говорю так хорошо, как basurero

  ::   
К сожалению, я думаю, что гораздо труднее говорить, чем писать. Я не могу сохранить ни короткий разговор.  :P

----------


## ReDSanchous

basurero, я думаю, что ты имел в виду:
Я не могу поддержать даже небольшой диалог.
Ты, видимо, на английском имел в виду: I can't keep up  even a short conversation, да? И поэтому перевёл keep up как сохранить. Получилось, что ты сказал на русском: I can't  save even a brief conversation   ::   Ясно? Я правильно подумал, что ты имел в виду keep up even......  ::   
Я согласен, что говорить труднее, но всё зависит от того, чему ты  уделяешь больше времени. Много говоришь - умение говорить повышается. Много пишешь - повышается умение писать.

----------


## basurero

Да, я точно это хотел сказать.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Много говоришь - умение говорить повышается. Много пишешь - повышается умение писать.

 А вот если еще и много слушать...  ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

Ответ очень простой - я влюбилась в русского и решила язык изучать, чтобы лучше понимать его.  Тем более - русский просто очень интересный и люблю сложные задачи.    ::

----------


## Rtyom

Типичный пример этого форума.  ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> 6 месяцев!?!? ничего себе собачка! Я уважаю Вас!

 Да - ничего себе.  Я так не могла!    ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Я тоже учу русский шесть месецев, но я не говорю так хорошо, как basurero
> 			
> 		    
> К сожалению, я думаю, что гораздо труднее говорить, чем писать. Я не могу сохранить ни короткий разговор.  :P

 А у меня другая проблема.  Бегло говорю, но всё-еще пишу с ошибками.    ::

----------


## basurero

::  Хотя бы ты можешь лично общаться с русскими, а не только по интернету  ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Хотя бы ты можешь лично общаться с русскими, а не только по интернету

 Ну да... но уже не так часто общаюсь на русском, так как оттуда недавно уезжала.    ::  У тебя русский очень впечатляет!  Откуда ты так хорошо знаешь язык?

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за комплименты  ::  но теперь я изучаю русский язык около восьми девяти месяцев. Хм я не знаю по какой причине я хорошо воспринимаю русский, я просто люблю изучать язык. Он самый прикольный язык во всем мире. Я, кажется, что-то талантлив  ::   
Зачем ты покинула Россию? Ты училась там?

----------


## ezhikvtumane

А ты тоже знаешь испанский, что-ли?  У тебя ник прикольный - мусорщик.    ::   Я там училась а потом работала.  Хотя мне там нравилось, мне стало трудно там жить из-за много разных причин.  Ну вот.

----------


## basurero

Да я говорю достаточно по-испански, но не очень хорошо. Я изучаю его четыре года, и он ещё мне очень труден.  
Я завидую тебе потому, что у тебя получилось жить в России. Я любил бы учиться там, но это очень сложно...

----------


## ezhikvtumane

Я раньше занималась испанским - я бы не сказала, что он такой трудный, особенно если сравнить с русским!  Возможно, русский тебе больше нравится и поэтому он у тебя получается.    ::   По-моему, личный интерес имеет не мало значения.    
А разве так трудно попасть в Россию?  По-моему, нет.  Если ты еще студент, то даже очень легко получить визу.  Что тебя останавливает?  У меня друг (американец) там работает и живет уже 2 года и ему там жутко нравится. 
Если не секрет, откуда у тебя такая любовь к России?  Хотя у меня всегда мелькал какой-то интерес к языку, у меня все сложилось совершенно случайно.  Мне всегда интересно, когда кто-то увлекается другой культурой просто так.  Что тебя притягивает?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Я раньше занималась испанским - я бы не сказала, что он такой трудный, особенно если сравнить с русским!  Возможно, русский тебе больше нравится и поэтому он у тебя получается.     По-моему, личный интерес имеет не мало значения.    
> А разве так трудно попасть в Россию?  По-моему, нет.  Если ты еще студент, то даже очень легко получить визу.  Что тебя останавливает?  У меня друг (американец) там работает и живет уже 2 года и ему там жутко нравится. 
> Если не секрет, откуда у тебя такая любовь к России?  Хотя у меня всегда мелькал какой-то интерес к языку, у меня все сложилось совершенно случайно.  Мне всегда интересно, когда кто-то увлекается другой культурой просто так.  Что тебя притягивает?

 Если не секрет, кем вы работали в России? Учительницей? А ваш друг, кем работает?

----------


## basurero

Да это правда, что испанский язык мне не так интересен, как русский, и поэтому ему уделяю намного меньше времени... 
Ну, я пока еще не знаю, если действительно так трудно учиться в России, как говорят. Но все-таки у меня несколько личных проблем, то есть денежных и семейных проблем по отношению к этому... вкратце, у меня неидеальная ситуация для того, чтобы переехать в Россию  ::  Но все равно я задумываю стараться!
Насчет моей любви к России, я не знаю откуда она! Я знаю нескольких русских друзей, которые мне нравятся, и также и читал много о России и мне кажется очень интересной и т.д... также красивый язык одна из самых главных причин, по которым я люблю Россию... ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Если не секрет, кем вы работали в России? Учительницей? А ваш друг, кем работает?

 Я работала учительницей частным образом и он тоже.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну, тогда всё понятно   ::   
Трудно найти работу в России как иностранец, если не хочешь быть учителем. Я, например, инженер. Вряд ли найду я работу в России в ближайшем будущем...   ::

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Ну, я пока еще не знаю, если действительно так трудно учиться в России, как говорят.

 Гммммм... интересно, а с кем ты разговариваешь?  По-моему, совсем не трудно иностранцам учиться в России, даже без помощи какой-то фирмы...

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Ну, тогда всё понятно    
> Трудно найти работу в России как иностранец, если не хочешь быть учителем. Я, например, инженер. Вряд ли найду я работу в России в ближайшем будущем...

 А извините, Вы откуда?  На самом-то деле, мы с другом только начали работать учителями а потом, нашли другую работу.  Он сейчас работает редактором-переводчиком какой-то веб-фирмы а мне предложили работать в одной русской фирме, тоже.  Один из моих русских друзей нашел другую работу через его частного студента- бизнесмена.  Знаете, через связей можете работать кем угодно, или по крайне мере почти. 
Я наверное и приняла бы ту предложенную работу, если бы это было всё легально.  Знаете, я просто устала жить без защиты или покрытия - это очень сложно, особенно девушкам.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А извините, Вы откуда?  На самом-то деле, мы с другом только начали работать учителями а потом, нашли другую работу.  Он сейчас работает редактором-переводчиком какой-то веб-фирмы а мне предложили работать в одной русской фирме, тоже.  Один из моих русских друзей нашел другую работу через его частного студента- бизнесмена.  Знаете, через связей можете работать кем угодно, или по крайне мере почти. 
> Я наверное и приняла бы ту предложенную работу, если бы это было всё легально.  Знаете, я просто устала жить без покрытия - это очень сложно, особенно девушкам.

 Я - норвежец/американец. Живу я в калифорнии, но хотелось бы переехать в Россию   ::   
Если я понял правильно, ваш русский друг нашёл работу через его частного студента или вы хотели сказать "один из моих нерусских друзей"? Если так, то может быть это очень хороший способ переехать в Россию. Взять бизнес-визу, учить чуть-чуть и найти через связь другую работу... Хм... мотаю на ус!!! 
Спасибо за совет!

----------


## ezhikvtumane

> Я - норвежец/американец. Живу я в калифорнии, но хотелось бы переехать в Россию    
> Если я понял правильно, ваш русский друг нашёл работу через его частного студента или вы хотели сказать "один из моих нерусских друзей"? Если так, то может быть это очень хороший способ переехать в Россию. Взять бизнес-визу, учить чуть-чуть и найти через связь другую работу... Хм... мотаю на ус!!! 
> Спасибо за совет!

 Ха-ха-ха... всем хочется туда, где их нет!  Я как раз собираюсь в Калифорнию.  Если не секрет, откуда у вас такой хороший русский и почему вы хотите переехать в Россию?  Мне всегда интересно, когда иностранцы хотят переехать в другую страну.  Много моих русских друзей хотят в америку.  Человек действительно странное существо. 
Что касается работы - да, всё только через связей (или почти всё).  Я именно имела в виду, что мой РУССКИЙ друг, выпускник МГУ, с начала работал учителям а потом ему предложил работу один из его частных студентов.   
Да, мне кажется, что это действительно не плохой способ переехать.  Нужно со всеми по больше общаться и уметь быть сообразительным и изобретательным.  Сообразительность и удача Вам очень помогут в России.  
Мне, кажется, больше всего помогла удача.    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ха-ха-ха... всем хочется туда, где их нет!  Я как раз собираюсь в Калифорнию.  Если не секрет, откуда у вас такой хороший русский и почему вы хотите переехать в Россию?  Мне всегда интересно, когда иностранцы хотят переехать в другую страну.  Много моих русских друзей хотят в америку.  Человек действительно странное существо.

 Не знаю соглашусь ли я с тем, что у меня хороший русский, но я ему учусь каждый день, как хобби. Читаю, пишу, слушаю и говорю... Каждый день.  ::  Это всё благодаря моей страсти ко всему русскому. Почему? Сам не знаю, но это что-то связанное с душой... А если вы будете в районе сан франсиско, то сообщите, я познакомлю вас с местными русскими людьми.   

> Что касается работы - да, всё только через связей (или почти всё).  Я именно имела в виду, что мой РУССКИЙ друг, выпускник МГУ, с начала работал учителям а потом ему предложил работу один из его частных студентов.

 Ну, если так, вряд ли что принимают так легко иностранных людей. Но кто знает...   

> Мне, кажется, больше всего помогла удача.

 Пью за этого   ::   Удача - вещь очень полезная!

----------


## Lampada

работал учителем
через связи
я его учу
Не знаю, соглашусь ли я с тем, что у меня 
ко всему
это что-то, связанное с душой, с чем-то в моей душе
в районе, в окружностях города
сначала
побольше
Иностранцу трудно найти работу
Я подумываю, как бы постараться это сделать
из-за многих и разных причин  ::

----------


## Eglit

You should speak as much as you can, if you really want to learn russian. And dont listen to that people who laughs at your russian, imagine how they're speaking on indian or chineese!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> You should speak as much as you can, if you really want to learn russian. And dont listen to that people who laughs at your russian, imagine how they're speaking on indian or chineese!

 You are right, Eglit.  
Welcome!

----------


## Milanya1

> работал учителем
> через связи
> я его учу
> Не знаю, соглашусь ли я с тем, что у меня 
> ко всему
> это что-то, связанное с душой, с чем-то в моей душе
> в районе, в окружностях города
> сначала
> побольше
> ...

 в окрестностях,

----------


## Lampada

> в окрестностях,

 Thank you, Milanya.  I didn't know what I was going.    ::

----------


## Leof

Решение это возникло само-собой. Уже в раннем возрасте.. Мама говорила по-русски, папа говорил по-русски, старший брат терроризировал и дразнил меня русскими плохими словами. Всё вокруг было написано по-русски. А потом, когда меня отправили в школу, все учителя стали упорно говорить со мной по-русски. Даже на занятиях по фортепиано. Были, правда некоторые учителя, говорившие по-немецки...Но это приводило мой неокрепший рассудок в состояние глубокого шока и, как следсвие, породило во мне привычку не слушать никого, кто говорил на германском языке.
Шли годы, русская речь стала по-немногу привычной для моего слуха и языка. Постоянные уроки русского в русских школах и общение с русскими детьми сделали моё произношение чётким, и, хотя мне не удалось до конца овладеть русскими буквами Р и Л, я компенсировал этот нетостаток хорошей лексикой и богатым словарным запасом.
Эта история не так печальна, как многие успели подумать, но ничто в этом мире - ничьи предрассудки не заставят меня разлюбить АНГЛИЙСКИЙ язык, который я упорно учу уже несколько лет - учу и,  надеюсь, достигну в этом большего....  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да вы, батенька, поэт!  ::  
Про фортепиано - это отдельный разговор.  ::   
Позволю себе исправить: "само собой".

----------


## Leof

::   ::

----------

